# [kernel] Je ne peux charger gspca module

## pacho2

J'ai installé gspcav1-20070110, mais, il ne charge pas, je reçu le suivant:

modprobe gspca

```

FATAL: Error inserting gspca

(/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/usb/video/gspca.ko): Unknown symbol in module,

or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg:

```
gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_release

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

Mon kernel config est ici. C'est un kernel 2.6.19-r4 (J'utilise gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4) sur amd64

Merci beaucoupLast edited by pacho2 on Sun Jan 28, 2007 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nost4r

J'ai ce même message d'erreur avec le module ipw2200 .

----------

## Scullder

Complètement par hasard (et avec très peu de chances que ce soit ça), t'as utilisé la même version de gcc pour compiler le noyau et tes modules ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

merci de changer le titre en [kernel] Je ne peux charger gspca module (par exemple) afin que celui-ci soit conforme !

Amicalement,

----------

## pacho2

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Complï¿½tement par hasard (et avec trï¿½s peu de chances que ce soit ï¿½a), t'as utilisï¿½ la mï¿½me version de gcc pour compiler le noyau et tes modules ?

 

Oui, j'ai utilise la meme version de gcc  :Neutral: 

----------

## razer

Salut,

Je pense que tu dois avoir une redondance entre des modules/fonctions compilées lors de la compil de ton noyau, et d'autres qui sont crées avec le module externe que tu tentes d'ajouter...

Comme il revient le thème "video", il s'agit peut-être de v4l (???)

Pour çà tu dois nous dire à quoi sert exactement ton module et le matériel qui lui est associé (carte d'acquisition ?)

je crois que le code de v4l intégré directement dans le noyau est assez obsolète, or tu as dans ton "config" :

```
# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y
```

Essaye de recompiler ton noyau sans le support de v4l, recompile ensuite ton module, et dis nous ce que çà donne

----------

## pacho2

 *razer wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je pense que tu dois avoir une redondance entre des modules/fonctions compilées lors de la compil de ton noyau, et d'autres qui sont crées avec le module externe que tu tentes d'ajouter...
> 
> Comme il revient le thème "video", il s'agit peut-être de v4l (???)
> ...

 

J'ai essaié sans le support de v4l mais gspca ne compile pas :-/ Je doit compile kernel avec CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT support...

Merci

----------

## shakya

Bonjour 

il me semble que le gspcav1 n'utilise que le v4l1 donc essaie de supprimer le support v4l2 dans ton noyau...

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> Bonjour 
> 
> il me semble que le gspcav1 n'utilise que le v4l1 donc essaie de supprimer le support v4l2 dans ton noyau...

 

J'ai essaié aussi sans v4l2 support, mais, il ne charge pas  :Sad: 

Merci

----------

## shakya

tu as essayé de refaire apres compil des modules un 

```
depmod -ae
```

 ?

sinon que te donne un 

```
insmod -v [i]chemin-de_ton_module/nom_de_ton_module[/i]
```

 ?

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> tu as essayé de refaire apres compil des modules un 
> 
> ```
> depmod -ae
> ```
> ...

 

```
(22:47:33) root@localhost /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4 # insmod -v usb/video/gspca.ko

insmod: can't read '-v': No such file or directory

```

```
(22:48:25) root@localhost /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4 # insmod usb/video/gspca.ko -v

insmod: error inserting 'usb/video/gspca.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

```

Merci

----------

## shakya

pourrais tu essayer de compiler directement via cette archive et me donner les resultats ?

http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20070110.tar.gz

C'est celle que jai installé sur un poste alors que lebuild n etais pas encore dispo et qui fonctionne sans probleme sur unede mes babasses...

----------

## pacho2

Les memes resultats  :Sad: 

```

 modprobe gspca 

FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_release

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

```

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko -v

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

```

----------

## shakya

ben mince...

ca doit venir d'une option dans ton noyau...

Essaies eventuellement de desactiver le CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y dans le general setup

comme ceci :

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

#CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO not set

recompile, passe sur le nouveau noyau et installe de nouveau gspcav1

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> ben mince...
> 
> ca doit venir d'une option dans ton noyau...
> 
> Essaies eventuellement de desactiver le CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y dans le general setup
> ...

 

Le meme resultat  :Sad: 

Merci baucoup

----------

## shakya

bon alors essayons un truc supplementaire...   :Wink: 

#CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO not set

dans la section Video Capture Adapters de ta config noyau

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> bon alors essayons un truc supplementaire...  
> 
> #CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO not set
> 
> dans la section Video Capture Adapters de ta config noyau

 

Mon config a cette option ("#CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO not set") et module ne charge pas  :Sad: 

Est-ce que je doit activer cette option?

merci

----------

## shakya

Ce n'est pas nécéssaire pour gspcav1...

J'ai vérifié le module gspcav1 avec une philips SPC 210 NC . Ca tourne impéccable sur mon laptop avec un 2.6.19-suspend2-r1. Au niveau des options j'ai ceci :

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

Essaie eventuellement avec une version du noyau differente de la 2.6.19-gentoo-r4

----------

## kwenspc

Petite question: les drivers gspca ils remplacent les spca5xx?

Je dis ça parce que chez moi depuis quelques semaines n'importe quel spca5xx fait freezer ma bécane.

----------

## shakya

en fait c'est la future version gspcav2 qui est appelé à remplacer gspcav1 et spca5xx. 

Mais dans l'immédiat :

Pour les noyaux supérieurs à 2.6.11, il faut utiliser gspca. Pour les autres spca5xx.

voila

D'ailleurs tiens à ce propos nous avons ledroit à 2 ebuilds sur gspca :

gspca qui propose la version 01.00.10 et gspcav1 20070110 qui correspond à la 01.00.12. Lequel est appelé à disparaitre ?

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas nécéssaire pour gspcav1...
> 
> J'ai vérifié le module gspcav1 avec une philips SPC 210 NC . Ca tourne impéccable sur mon laptop avec un 2.6.19-suspend2-r1. Au niveau des options j'ai ceci :
> 
> #
> ...

 

J'ai aidde ces options:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y
```

et le module CHARGE  :Very Happy:  (avec erreurs   :Sad:  )

Quand je charge gspca, je vois ces messages:

```

WARNING: Error inserting v4l1_compat (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting v4l2_common (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/v4l-dvb/video/v4l2-common.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/v4l-dvb/video/videodev.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

v4l1_compat: exports duplicate symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl (owned by kernel)

v4l2_common: exports duplicate symbol v4l2_video_std_construct (owned by kernel)

videodev: Unknown symbol v4l2_norm_to_name

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl

videodev: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(ZC3XX) 

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:3983] Camera type JPEG 

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/Vimicro/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:515] Sensor ID:10

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/Vimicro/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:587] Find Sensor PAS106

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1189] maxw 352 maxh 288 minw 176 minh 144

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.12 registered

```

Merci beaucoup

----------

## kwenspc

Merci pour les précisions Shakya  :Very Happy: 

Je vais tester ça un de ces soirs  (et faire taires les mauvaises langues de la famille qui disent "ah bah c'est Linux..." )

----------

## shakya

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai aidde ces options:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais charger le module videodev alors qu'il est dans dur dans ton noyau...

Essaie en installant le 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 et emerge à nouveau gspcav1 après reboot sur le nouveau noyau. Je rappelle toutefois que gspcav1 est pour le moment Hard masqued.

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais charger le module videodev alors qu'il est dans dur dans ton noyau...
> 
> Essaie en installant le 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 et emerge à nouveau gspcav1 après reboot sur le nouveau noyau. Je rappelle toutefois que gspcav1 est pour le moment Hard masqued.

 

Je te jure que l'appareil-photo digital marche avec les erreurs.

Il pareil un probleme avec v4l-dvb-hg modules 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3879314.html#3879314

Merci beaucoup

----------

## shakya

La cohabitation d'une webcam et d'une carte TV est toujours une grande aventure...

Je sais que ta webcam fonctionne puisque le chargement de gspca s'effectue bien (détection du sensor, du PAS, et activation du module)

Ce que je ne comprennais pas ce sont tes WARNINGS qui portaient sur des modules maintenant inexistant puisqu'ils étaient intégrés en dur dans ton kernel 

 ( CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y, CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y, CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y, CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y)

peut etre devrais tu compiler avec des options personnalisés ton v4l-dvb (en telechargeant directement toi meme les sources et en modifiant les options) ou encore modifier les includes de gspca.h sur gspcav1 ou peut etre plus simplement en integrant directement v4l-dvb en module dans le noyau (CONFIG_DVB=m , CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m dans la section Digital Video Broadcasting Devices) après avoir patché avec la branche aka hg

mais bon le principal c'est que ta cam fonctionne  :Wink: 

A tout hasard quel type de carte tv utilises tu ?

----------

## pacho2

 *shakya wrote:*   

> La cohabitation d'une webcam et d'une carte TV est toujours une grande aventure...
> 
> Je sais que ta webcam fonctionne puisque le chargement de gspca s'effectue bien (détection du sensor, du PAS, et activation du module)
> 
> Ce que je ne comprennais pas ce sont tes WARNINGS qui portaient sur des modules maintenant inexistant puisqu'ils étaient intégrés en dur dans ton kernel 
> ...

 

Je utilise une carte pour DVB-T, mais, je la rendrait parce que il ait problemmes pur syntoniser 4 chaines (ils sont en le meme mux). Je suis attendre pour autre carte

----------

